# Which is the best dog shampoo?



## Banleno007 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all! I have recently been trained by a very generous friend of a friend to groom my cockerpoo properly. I have since invested in moser switchblade clippers and combs, grooming arm and a blaster so I can groom him properly saving me a fortune in the long run! ( ESP when number 2 arrives!)
My question is which shampoo and other coat products should I use? Ive always used dog shampoo but the one he used made his coat sooooooo soft and I forgot to ask him what it was! He did say that it made all the difference with wooly breed coats!
Any advice I know it was pink that's all! Lol groomers do a pink one, could it be that?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are alot of pink shampoos..it could be anything. Call him and ask what he used if you liked it so well. There are thousands of shampoos.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Crown royale, vellus, BIO-groom, and Chris Christensen. I tried all of these, and love crown royale and Chris Christensen best.
P.S. My dog is a malmute, so find the right formula is very important!!


----------

